# Shoreline Trout



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The other day I decided to drive down to the bay before sunset and see if I could get a big trout to hit a topwater. Well I didn't get anything big but I got a blow up every cast!! There wasn't any tail slapping or misses, they were nailing it!! When they did miss they were back a second later. I had a blast even if they weren't big. It is nice to go out and fish for yourself sometimes, and I love a good topwater bite!! I kept a some for a few meals and let the rest go. A little after sunset it was like someone turned a switch and it was over. This also goes to show that you don't always need a boat to catch fish if your timing is right. Most of the time when I fish for myself I don't put the boat in the water. It is a lot easier to just drive down to the water and make a quick wade!! One thing to note, that nasty green hairy grass is everywhere in St Charles right now.


----------

